# SBC Web Broadcast



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 9, 2011)

Is the SBC going to broadcast their annual meeting online? If so does anyone know where it will be found?

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

Oh, nevermind. I found it. 2011 SBC Annual Meeting


----------

